# Convert Bachmann non-DCC turnouts to DCC Control



## jcarlson1701

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and have re-entered model railroading after a several decade hiatus. For my first setup I have tried to go the most inexpensive route and purchased the Bachmann "Your First Railroad" EZ Track Set along with a Bachmann SD40-2 DCC equipped Loco and the NCE Power Cab Starter set.

The EZ Track set came with 4 remote turnouts (left & right #'s 44561 and 44562 respectively) these turnouts are DC and come with remote switches, however I would like to be able to control these turnouts with my Power Cab. 

It has been suggested that I could do this by using something like NCE's "Snap-its" which would be connected to the turnout's existing wiring and then to the Power Cab. I'm a little confused on to how this would be wired...

I understand (I think) as to how the wiring from the turnout to the Snap it would be connected (I assume that I would just use the 3 wire green cable that comes with the turnout that normally connects to the supplied remote switch and instead wire that to the Snap it).

If this scenario is correct, how do I supply power to the Snap it? I only have the 1 power panel that came with Power Cab, so if I have 4 turnouts (which I assume means I would need to have 4 "Snap Its" (1 for each turnout)) How would I attach the 8 corresponding wires for power? I do not want to solder wire to the track if I don't have to. Is there another type of panel that NCE sells to accomplish a nice "neat" connection that I'm looking for? And also, does the Power Cab in it's "starter kit" form offer enough power to drive these turnouts even if this scenario would work or do I need to purchase an SB3 for additional power to the track?

Is this even the proper way to go? As I said I would like to keep the expenses down as I re-enter the hobby and would like to make use of what I already have. Is there a better way to do this using EZ Track? I see that Bachmann does sell "DCC Friendly" turnouts but they are kinda pricey. Or is there a better way than I have discussed (in my confusion) to make this work?

Thank you all for your time and sharing of your knowledge. After I get past this turnout stumbling block I'll be tapping any of yours knowledge for installing a SoundTraxx Tsunami AT1000 in my loco, but one stumbling block at a time!!!

Thanks!!!

Josh


----------



## britblad

if your using EZ track i am guessing you dont use a buss there are many ways to get power from the tracks soldering wires is only 1 way you can make a buss from the power cab and connect each one to the buss.

As far as the Tsunami ask Nimts he sells them and seems to know the most about them!


----------



## jcarlson1701

Thanks for your reply! However, the DCC bus track outputs (2 wires) are currently going to my rerailer/terminal track which powers my layout. Can I have multiple set of wires (i.e. the 2 wires for track power and 2 wires for each turnout) wired/connected to the same output connectors on the DCC bus? Pardon my ignorance on this as I am pretty new to all of this. *;D


----------



## Tmanqz

Just got into almost the same set up myself.
I'm using the dynamis dcc wireless controller/trainset NH. I bought the EZ expansion pack to 
make a larger lay out only to find out the 4 turnouts in the pack are DC....

Solution, simply buy a AC 16v transformer/power /adapter to run the turn outs and mount the little switches on a board and have a little panel to control the turnouts....
Although the Dynamis controller has a AC accesserie hook up, I'd rather save the power for my trains.
Without a decoder in the turnouts, I relalized I was SOL.
Live and learn, the one decoder turnout that came with the set works fantastic, cant wait to get more accesories with decoders, flipping stuff on/off why relaxing in my recliner.....


----------



## britblad

jcarlson1701 said:


> Thanks for your reply! However, the DCC bus track outputs (2 wires) are currently going to my rerailer/terminal track which powers my layout. Can I have multiple set of wires (i.e. the 2 wires for track power and 2 wires for each turnout) wired/connected to the same output connectors on the DCC bus? Pardon my ignorance on this as I am pretty new to all of this. *;D


Yes you can have more buss wire running i have my buss wires running the full length of the layout with many of track leads taping into it


----------



## timlange3

You need a stationary decoder to control the turnouts. Then on your throttle you will change the address to the stationary decoder and then push a button to throw the turnout. Then change address back to your engine to control it. Some stationary controllers can control multiple turnouts. Some control twin coil turnout machines, some will only do stall motor turnout machines. Personally I have yet to find a good reason to control turnouts from my throttle. I either use manual turnout or a switch on the fascia to control hard to reach turnouts.


----------



## bolter9

jcarlson1701 said:


> Thanks for your reply! However, the DCC bus track outputs (2 wires) are currently going to my rerailer/terminal track which powers my layout. Can I have multiple set of wires (i.e. the 2 wires for track power and 2 wires for each turnout) wired/connected to the same output connectors on the DCC bus? Pardon my ignorance on this as I am pretty new to all of this. *;D


Get a wiring terminal block from Radio Shack. You can connect multiple
Wires from your layout to one side and connect your power supply
To the other side. If you have DC turnouts then you will need to connect those 
To a Compatible power supply, via the terminal block.


----------

